# Going down the OTHER road now..



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I have been talking with Dino , @UBCO3 , about my curiosity with pipes. I got this wonderful starter kit from him this morning. I know the bowl has to soak in water so it doesn't burn up when I lite the tobacco so I got it soaking in water right now. I'll give it till tomorrow sometime and then try a bowl. It is hard for me to really sit an hour or more sometimes to enjoy a cigar and a pipe seems the only natural solution. I opened the box this morning and I can smell the tobacco all over the house I sent Dino some questions on how and what to do. Don't want to screw things up as bad as I did as when I first started cigars  I can't imagine a better expert ....
Thank You Very Much Dino...... you know I'll get even 

P.S Only kidding about soaking the bowl


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Very nice !


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit there dino!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done Dino!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Way to drag him in deeper Dino ! 
You got me @Ranger0282 I saw that soaking the bowl comment and could see you trying to get that sprayer in there !


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Pummeled by pipe tobacco!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit @*UBC03*!

@*Ranger0282* - Piping is as slippery a slope as you make it. But it can be very budget friendly too, if you don't go overboard. Enjoy!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I know you don't order online so I sent stuff you can get at any tobacco store or drug store.. I think I sent some Carter Hall that's the best to break in your pipe. 

I was gonna send a cob too but I figured you get enough hillbilly jokes already..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit Dino

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Since your dabbling in store bought brands, I thought I'd mention that Sir Walter Raleigh is quite good.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe (Jan 26, 2017)

That's a nice starter kit! Well done @UBC03


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Wow....sweet hit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Fish, meet hook.


That's a sweet looking bowl.
Well done, D.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Well....I smoked my first bowl today....tobacco bowl that is..... I tried the "London Mix" stuff @UBCO3 sent. Now I am not the only one who has said this in the past. I have seen a few of ya'll say the same thing..the first 1/2 inch of most cigars haven't always been the best to me and sometimes it takes effort to get through it and then the cigar mellows out and becomes enjoyable.. The pipe seemed to have the same affect on me today. The wife and I stepped out on the front porch and when I lit it up my first response was "I'll never be a pipe smoker" but after a few puffs, it got better and better and better  I had trouble keeping it lit and getting enough smoke. I had to light it 3 times. But after I was done, I can honestly say not only was it a good smoke, it held a fairly good after taste for hours.
I got to figure out how to do this right now. I haven't looked but maybe there is a YouTube thingy that might help me. I don't know if I packed the bowl to hard or to soft. When I thought I was done I tapped the bowl on the wooden rail and there was still some tobacco in the bottom. I gotta figure that out as well...
But...All in All...a nice experience!. Thank You Dino.....now I have someplace else to throw the money I don't have into


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> Well....I smoked my first bowl today....tobacco bowl that is..... I tried the "London Mix" stuff @UBCO3 sent. Now I am not the only one who has said this in the past. I have seen a few of ya'll say the same thing..the first 1/2 inch of most cigars haven't always been the best to me and sometimes it takes effort to get through it and then the cigar mellows out and becomes enjoyable.. The pipe seemed to have the same affect on me today. The wife and I stepped out on the front porch and when I lit it up my first response was "I'll never be a pipe smoker" but after a few puffs, it got better and better and better  I had trouble keeping it lit and getting enough smoke. I had to light it 3 times. But after I was done, I can honestly say not only was it a good smoke, it held a fairly good after taste for hours.
> I got to figure out how to do this right now. I haven't looked but maybe there is a YouTube thingy that might help me. I don't know if I packed the bowl to hard or to soft. When I thought I was done I tapped the bowl on the wooden rail and there was still some tobacco in the bottom. I gotta figure that out as well...
> But...All in All...a nice experience!. Thank You Dino.....now I have someplace else to throw the money I don't have into


Before the next bowl, put some tobacco on a plate and let it sit out a while. It'll dry out a bit and smoke easier..

It's better to relight than keep puffing like a train and burn the pipe out.

Is the pipe comfortable?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Well...being my first pipe, I don't know what an uncomfortable one would feel like. I looked and looked and there was nothing that could be pulled out like you mentioned anywhere on this pipe. It wouldn't take a genius to find it if there were but there is nothing at all that could be removed like you mentioned.
We are frying up some wild hog back strap that we made into cube steak and I might give it another Go after lunch. This could get Dangerous


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> Well...being my first pipe, I don't know what an uncomfortable one would feel like. I looked and looked and there was nothing that could be pulled out like you mentioned anywhere on this pipe. It wouldn't take a genius to find it if there were but there is nothing at all that could be removed like you mentioned.
> We are frying up some wild hog back strap that we made into cube steak and I might give it another Go after lunch. This could get Dangerous


If you unscrew the stem. There's a pointy thing called a stinger. Like I said I cut em off with a dremel or some just pull out with pliers. You'll get more smoke output with out it. But if you like the way it smokes just leave it. I didn't want to make the choice for ya.

By comfortable I mean:

Does it clench ok. Some pipes are poorly balanced and are a pita to hold.

Just in general is it easy to smoke comfortably..

Some pipes I have just don't feel right. You'll get what I mean when you start buying crap you don't need.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> I was gonna send a cob too but I figured you get enough hillbilly jokes already..lol


Hell, he'll be making them by the dozen in a month! Barter for good cigars? How many you need?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Hell, he'll be making them by the dozen in a month! Barter for good cigars? How many you need?


Sounds like a plan to me Dave..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice Job Dino!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Nice pipe hit !

Welcome to the world of the pipe, Ranger !

It takes a little time to get a feel for it. Don't be too overly concerned about needing to do relights, all that will come with time & experience.

A few things you're Really gonna love about pipesmoking: - it costs a fraction of what cigars are priced. - there are almost an infinite variety of pipe tobacco flavor profiles to try. - you may waste fewer cigars by smoking your pipe till the cigars have had adequate rest time. - unsmokable/unrepairable cigars can be smoked in a pipe (I dedicate a cheap MM cob for that).
- Pipe baccy care is simple, cheap, & easy. Put it in a mason jar & you're good-to-go (for a very long time, if you want).

Enjoy !


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Ranger0282 said:


> I know the bowl has to soak in water so it doesn't burn up when I lite the tobacco so I got it soaking in water right now.
> 
> P.S Only kidding about soaking the bowl


Glad I read to the end!

You asked about YouTube instruction. I think MuttnChop Piper gives good sound advice. He has a whole list of tutorials on pipe basics that are very good. Of course, everyone does things a little differently but he's a good guy to start with.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJVGbsrZAfvvFCvMOqXrLDw

Good luck with the new hobby. It's also something you can generally do indoors during the winter when cigars might be objectionable.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I think I should have added a few more "goods" to my last post!


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dino! You can be a nice guy!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Randy956 said:


> Dino! You can be a nice guy!


I have my moments..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

